# My holiday in Spain



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a quick visit to my family last week that of course went far too quickly but only shows me that I need to get out there as quickly as possible as my grandchildren are growing far too fast.

I had a 3 hour delay flying out and my flight was at 7am!
I bought 3 hamsters on the Friday night and woke up to 9.
I left my cash card in Spain.
I helped my daughter out with her property management job.. sounds posh but all it is was cleaning villas... and boy was it hard work.
Helped daughter out with her teaching job.. I went and gave a talk on Egypt.
I gardened and got sunburned
I went to my granddaughters graduation she will now go from the infants to the "real" school.
My grandsons got great grades on their reports and will move up this year.
My grand daughter gave me a great foot massage but only after she asked
"How much? as soon as she put her hands on my feet (she is 5)
I looked at two business that are up for sale... humming and hawing about this.
I had the best time of my life and the week went far too quickly.
I am now in Cairo at my work and having a well earned rest :clap2:

Maiden

p.s I was only there a week


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a quick visit to my family last week that of course went far too quickly but only shows me that I need to get out there as quickly as possible as my grandchildren are growing far too fast.
> 
> I had a 3 hour delay flying out and my flight was at 7am!
> I bought 3 hamsters on the Friday night and woke up to 9.
> ...


Move over here - you know you want to!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had a quick visit to my family last week that of course went far too quickly but only shows me that I need to get out there as quickly as possible as my grandchildren are growing far too fast.
> 
> I had a 3 hour delay flying out and my flight was at 7am!
> I bought 3 hamsters on the Friday night and woke up to 9.
> ...


Sounds like you should go into hamster farming!!
It seems that you had a great time - why aren't you here instead of there??


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

our trp to spain is looking better and better jan, vron is sure to drive estate agents nutzz,jl


----------

